# Neues Auto in einer anderen Stadt anmelden, als Wohnsitz



## Krumnix (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo.

In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich 2 Mal den Arbeitgeber gewechselt. Nun bin ich erstmal bei einem angekommen, der sehr viel Spass und Freunde am Beruf verspricht.

Da ich aber noch keine Wohnung in der Gegend meines neuen Arbeitsgebers habe und immer noch in der Stadt des alten gemeldet bin, komme ich zu einem Problem.

Mein Auto hat sich verabrschiedet, bzw. steht kurz davor. Ich geb ihm noch 1000km  .
Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen und hab auch schon einen in Aussicht. Das Problem dabei ist aber, das mein alter Wohnsitz 500km entfernt ist und
ich dort eigentlich nie wieder hin muss und will. 
Einen neuen kann ich noch nicht anmelden, da ich auf der Suche bin und aktuell in einer Pension wohne. Bis das alles soweit fertig ist, vergehen sicher noch 2 Monate.
(Wer fragt: Meine Möbel stehen in einer Lagerhalle bei einem Umzugsservice  ).

Solange wird mein aktuelles Auto nicht mehr durchhalten und das Angebot von dem anderen Fahrzeug dann sicher von jemand anderes in Anspruch genommen worden sein.

Jetzt mal so meine Frage: Weiß einer, ob ich das Auto in der Stadt anmelden lassen kann, wo ich ggf. in 2-3 Monaten eine Wohnung haben werde und mich daher auch
ummelden werde, oder funktioniert das überhaupt nicht? Muss ich es in der alten Stadt anmelden lassen und dann 3 Monate später dann ummelden?

Danke!


----------



## Voxe (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mal ne andere Frage, du bist in einer Stadt gemeldet, in der du nicht wohnst. Wer nimmt deine Post an ??? Z.B. deine Strafzettel für falsches Parken.


Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Krumnix (2 Februar 2012)

Nachsendeauftrag an mein Postfach in meiner Geburtsstadt, das von den Eltern geleert wird!


----------



## CL550 (2 Februar 2012)

Ein Problem ist auf jeden Fall, dass du keine Adresse in der neuen Statdt hast, zu der das Finanzamt den Steuerbescheid schicken kann. Wenn allerdings die Pension dein derzeitiger Wohnort ist, dann melde dich doch mit dieser Adresse als Wohnsitz an. Dann passt schon mal das Nummernschild (soll irgenwann in naher Zukunft sogar mitgenommen werden können). Dann musst du später nur noch einmal mit der richtigen Adresse ummelden. Wird wahrscheinlich günstigster sein als zur alten Adresse zu fahren.


----------



## Voxe (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

was ich dir mit meiner Frage eigentlich vor Augen führen wollte. Du lebst in einer Stadt A, bist gemeldet in einer Stadt B (nun vermute ich, es ist nicht deine Geburtsstadt) und lässt deine Post in Stadt C nachsenden. Ob das Legal, Illegal oder Ganzegal ist, keine Ahnung. Nur sehen diese Konstellation die Deutschen Behörden bestimmt nicht gern. Da du eigentlich nicht erreichbar bist. Das kleinste wird sein, an welches Finanzamt wird deine Einkommenssteuer gezahlt, A, B oder c ???

Was mir, an deiner Stelle viel mehr Kopfschmerzen machen würde ist: Was ist wenn deinen Eltern .... Besser nicht weiter schreiben, aber wie könnten dich die Behörden informieren ?

Großer Tip, melde dich in der Stadt unter der Adresse der Pension an, sollte das nicht möglich sein, rede mit deinem Arbeitgeber. Wie CL550 schrieb, dort meldest du dein neues Auto an. Wenn du innerhalb dieser Stadt dann eine Wohnung hast, meldest du beim Straßenverkehrsamt dein Auto um, das kostet dann 10 bis 20 Euronen und das Nummernschlid bleibt eh gleich.

Gruß, Voxe

PS: Dein eigentliches Problem ist nicht wo du dein Auto anmeldest, sondern das du unter einer Adresse gemeldet bist, wo du nicht wohnst.


----------



## Krumnix (2 Februar 2012)

Nein. Mein Problem ist das Auto. Das ich mich ummelden muss und das auch passieren wird in 2-3 Monaten, ist ja klar. 
Nur kann ich so lange nicht mit dem Auto warten. Das ist das Problem, nicht wo meine Post hinkommt, oder meine Steuern.
Da man eh 6 Monate Zeit hat, sich umzumelden, ist da kein Problem vorhanden.

Mir gings nur um das Anmelden eines Autos in einer Stadt, wo man noch nicht gemeldet ist!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Mir gings nur um das Anmelden eines Autos in einer Stadt, wo man noch nicht gemeldet ist!



Hallo, wenn ich

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/fzv/fzv_06.php (4) 1. 

richtig deute, kann man zwar an seinem Wohnsitz anmelden und
einen anderen Standort angeben, aber nicht umgekehrt.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja Deinen Wohnsitz bei Deinen Eltern melden 
und dann die Regelung anwenden.

Viel Spielraum wird es da aber nicht geben, weil sonst jeder den 
Standort nach der Reginalklasse aussuchen würde.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht ob die gut sind, noch ob man ihnen vertrauen kann, aber mal gucken kann nicht schaden: http://www.zulassungsdienst.info/


----------

